# Software > Linux >  Σπάει το φράγμα των 50Mbit/s ο madwifi (TCP - non-turbo!!!)

## Acinonyx

Σε δοκιμές που έγιναν πριν λίγο στο link spooky - acinonyx, καταφέραμε να ξεπεράσουμε τα 50Mbit/s throughput (non-turbo κανάλι)!!!

Το μυστικό είναι η ενεργοποίηση όλων των δυνατοτητων του chip (wmm, fast frames bursting, compression) και στις δύο πλευρές του link. Στις δοκιμές σε turbo κανάλι πετύχαμε διαμεταγωγές που άγγιζαν τα 80Mbit/s (δείτε screenshot).

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η ενεργοποίηση του compression δεν αύξησε καθόλου το latency. Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται να το μείωσε κατά μέσο όρο 100μs! Επίσης να πω ότι το SNR του link είναι στα 31dB και ότι η δοκιμή έγινε με TCP πακέτα. Ίσως να πετυχαίναμε ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες αν είχαμε μεγαλύτερο SNR και δοκιμάζαμε UDP πακέτα.

Ακολουθούν screenshots από το iperf.

----------


## alasondro

::   ::

----------


## CyberSoul

::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μπραβο..ισως και καποιο config να μας βοηθουσε λιγακι παραπανω  ::

----------


## xrg

Προσκυνώ..

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πρέπει να σας προειδοποιήσω ότι τα παραπάνω features δεν είναι ακόμα stable και θα φάτε ενδεχομένως αρκετά crashes για διαφόρους λόγους. Παρόλα αυτά σε ένα link p2p που παίζει στα 54 πχ. δεν θα δείτε λογικά ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Για να απολαύσετε επίσης το wmm πρέπει να έχετε κάποιο traffic shaping που να κάνει classify την κίνηση έτσι ώστε να φεύγουν πχ. τα πακέτα VoIP από άλλη ουρά, τα normal πακέτα από άλλη, τα beacons από άλλη (αυτό γίνεται αυτόματα) κλπ -το DSCP του iptables πχ. είναι μια αρχή-.

Γνωρίζοντας τα bugs του MadWiFi ομολογώ ότι μου φαίνεται σχεδόν απίστευτο  ::  έχετε υπόψη ότι το θεωρητικό max για το 802.11a είναι περίπου 28Mbit/sec (UDP), με bursting + fast frames + compression δηλαδή, σύμφωνα με αυτό που λέτε το throughput σχεδόν 4πλασιάζεται (γιατί μιλάτε και για TCP) !!!  ::  

Α και να σας πω ότι καταφέραμε στον ath5k να στείλουμε fast frames και προσπαθούμε τώρα να τα κάνουμε receive  ::  Το wmm θέλει αρκετή δουλίτσα (και στο protocol stack) αλλά θα υποστηρίζεται natively, ενώ το compression είναι για την ώρα (γιατί αναμένεται κάτι μεγάλο το οποίο δεν μπορώ να ανακοινώσω ακόμα) μακρινό όνειρο (για το bursting δεν το έχω ψάξει)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

[attachment=0:7c346]Uperlimit.png[/attachment:7c346]
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

Ωραία.. 
Μπορούμε, λοιπόν, να ανοίξουμε όλοι τα bandwidth test μας για να μετρηθούμε;

----------


## alasondro

> Ωραία.. 
> Μπορούμε, λοιπόν, να ανοίξουμε όλοι τα bandwidth test μας για να μετρηθούμε;


Ξεκινάω 



```
ns:~# iperf -c 10.27.228.2
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.27.228.2, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 49.4 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[  3] local 10.27.228.2 port 50770 connected with 10.27.228.2 port 5001
[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.86 GBytes  1.60 Gbits/sec
ns:~#
```

  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και ύστερα μου λες ότι δεν έχεις mikrotik...  ::

----------


## mojiro

μου κανει εντυπωση πως στο mikrotik το nstreme το εχω δει να παει εως 45 tcp/udp και ο madwifi 50+ ενω σε turbo πανε τα ιδια...  ::

----------


## Trackman

Επιδειξία  ::

----------


## trendy

Χτες βράδυ αναβάθμισα και εγώ σε madwifi-ng 0.9.3.3 οπότε θα πάμε με τον angel13 για νέο ρεκόρ throughput αφού ενεργοποιήσουμε όλες τις δυνατότητες. Χτες με το που ανέβηκε το link χτύπησε 35Mbps με το routing να δουλεύει, σχεδόν 5Mbps πάνω σε σχέση με παλιότερα.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Χτες βράδυ αναβάθμισα και εγώ σε madwifi-ng 0.9.3.3 οπότε θα πάμε με τον angel13 για νέο ρεκόρ throughput αφού ενεργοποιήσουμε όλες τις δυνατότητες. Χτες με το που ανέβηκε το link χτύπησε 35Mbps με το routing να δουλεύει, σχεδόν 5Mbps πάνω σε σχέση με παλιότερα.


Δηλαδή μέχρι προχτές είχες madwifi-old ή κατάλαβα λάθος?

----------


## trendy

Όχι αγαπητέ Σωτήρι, δεν κατάλαβες λάθος. Πολύ χαίρομαι δε που αρχίζεις και καταλαβαίνεις σωστά.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Όχι αγαπητέ Σωτήρι, δεν κατάλαβες λάθος. Πολύ χαίρομαι δε που αρχίζεις και καταλαβαίνεις σωστά.


Σε ξεσκέπασα δεινόσαυρε των madwifi  :: 

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία πρέπει να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τα νέα παπατζιλίκια!

----------


## trendy

::  ό,τι παίζει δεν το πειράζω. 
Αλλά μιας και έπαιξε του γείτονα είπα να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ.

----------


## alasondro

> Improve OFDM sensitivity in non-STA operating modes.
> 
> This patch turns off Interference Mitigation (also known as Ambient
> Noise
> Immunity) in non-STA modes in order to work around a known bug in the
> HAL which
> causes poor OFDM sensitivity.
> 
> Reference ticket:
> ...


Και η απάντηση 




> ACK!
> 
> it's getting time this gets merged! 
> in just a quick test on my desk i measured with iperf:
> 
> version ch 60 ch 10
> --------------------------------
> trunk 11.8M 11.7M
> 0.9.3 18.3M 15.3M
> 0.9.3+ANI patch 18.5M 17.1M





> Thanks bruno,
> 
> However the real gain of this patch comes with long-distance links. We
> went from > 80% packet loss to easily 10Mbit/s on some of our long
> point to point links.
> 
> Cheers,


Υποτίθεται οτι το patch αυτό διορθώνει κάποιο bug του hal (αν κατάλαβα καλά) που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα χειρότερη ευαισθησία οταν η κάρτα δεν είναι σε sta mode...Ελπίζω σήμερα αυριο να βρω λίγο χρόνο να το δοκιμάσω...για δοκιμάστε το και εσείς!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό το patch παρακάμπτει το Adaptive Noise Immunity (ΑΝΙ) που είναι μια δυνατότητα του hardware την οποία διαχειρίζεται το HAL μέσω ενός αλγορίθμου (o σχετικός κώδικας κάποτε ήταν σχεδόν ολόκληρος έξω απ' το HAL οπότε ξέρουμε περίπου τι κάνει, η Atheros έχει πατεντάρει το συγκεκριμένο "κόλπο" στο hw και η πατέντα λέει πολύ αναλυτικά περί τίνος πρόκειται -δεν αφορά μόνο το OFDM π.χ.-). Το HAL λοιπόν σε κάποιες εκδόσεις (τουλάχιστο τις δύο τελευταίες) έχει bug στον αλγόριθμο αυτό και σε μη managed σταθμούς (AP/Adhoc κλπ) δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο snr (έχουν κάνει μια μ@#$κία με τα self generated beacons). Μια λύση είναι λοιπόν να κάνεις disable το capability μέσω της σχετικής συνάρτησης, το κόλπο όμως αυτό δεν πιάνει πάντα (όπως θα δεις και στο ticket) για το HAL που έχουμε τώρα στο trunk αλλά για το HAL που περιέχεται στα μέχρι τώρα releases. Δηλαδή το patch αυτό είναι χρήσιμο αν χρησιμοποιείται το official release αλλά δεν βοηθάει στο trunk (που και πάλι λόγω της μ@#$κίας με τα beacons όταν το εφαρμόσεις στο official release θα έχεις άλλα προβλήματα όπως χαμένα beacons -βλ. bmiss interrupts). Προσωπικά θα σας πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσετε/δοκιμάσετε το HAL που πρόσφατα μας έδωσε η Atheros (μόνο για x86 προς το παρόν αλλά θα έχουμε και για τις υπόλοιπες πλατφόρμες σύντομα) και μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ -> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679

----------


## mojiro

βασικα δε καταλαβα τιποτα...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σε λινκς με mikrotik στην απέναντι μεριά πόσα μπορεί να βγάλει μαξ;

----------


## trendy

Παρατήρησα ότι στα links με mikrotik απέναντι πρέπει να μπει καρφωτό το RATE γιατί αν το αφήσετε AUTO πάει και κλειδώνει πολύ χαμηλά.

----------


## mojiro

> Παρατήρησα ότι στα links με mikrotik απέναντι πρέπει να μπει καρφωτό το RATE γιατί αν το αφήσετε AUTO πάει και κλειδώνει πολύ χαμηλά.


στο mikrotik αμα δεν εχει traffic το rate πεφτει

----------


## trendy

Έλα όμως που υπήρχε traffic και σερνόταν μια ολόκληρη περιοχή.

----------


## Acinonyx

*Νέο ρεκόρ!!!*

*~59Mbit/sec σε απλό κανάλι με UDP πακέτα*

Κατέβηκαν 420Mbyte σε 1 λεπτό.



```
[  3] Server Report:
[  3]  0.0-60.1 sec    420 MBytes  58.6 Mbits/sec  0.248 ms 54565/353850 (15%)
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε ξι-κόλλα...  ::   ::   ::  έλεος  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ρε ξι-κόλλα...    έλεος



Άντε παίξε ρε με τα μπρίκια σου..  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Ρε ξι-κόλλα...    έλεος



αλήθεια γιατί γράφεις σε αυτό το topic;...έχεις να πεις κάτι αξιόλογο ή θέλεις μόνο να κοροϊδέψεις;  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Because i can & Βασικά θέλω να σου σπάσω τα νεύρα...  :: 
Σας περιμένω να τα στήσουμε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Because i can & Βασικά θέλω να σου σπάσω τα νεύρα... 
> Σας περιμένω να τα στήσουμε...


Αποφάσισες να πετάξεις το mikrotik;

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπαα ετοιμάζω ένα npk πακέτο με madwifi  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μια απορία έχω μόνο, είχε αναφερθεί ότι το nstreme πιθανόν «μολύνει» *** το φάσμα, λογικά δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον madwifi όταν πιάνει σχεδόν 60 Mbps;


Αυξήθηκε το ρεκόρ στα 80Mbps (δείτε screenshot)

Το compression δεν επιβαρύνει το φάσμα γιατί συμπιέζει τα δεδομένα στο chip της κάρτας χωρίς να καταργεί τις κλασικές δικλείδες ασφαλείας που έχει το 802.11a.

----------


## Cha0s

80;  ::  


Πως ρε συ;
Τι compression κάνει;

Από latency;
Έχεις κανένα smokeping να δούμε εκεί τι γίνεται;

Γενικά πόσο σταθερό είναι; Αν αξίζει γιατί να μην γυρίσουμε σε native linux πάλι  ::

----------


## mojiro

tcp/udp ?

turbo ?

----------


## Neuro

> Αυξήθηκε το ρεκόρ στα 80Mbps


Βασίλη αυτό είναι με compression; Αν ναι, τότε πρέπει να γίνει bandwidth test με δεδομένα τα οποία δεν είναι embarrassingly compressible για να έχουμε μία πιο αντικειμενική εικόνα.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αυξήθηκε το ρεκόρ στα 80Mbps


Μένω άφωνος, θα καταρρίψουμε και την θερμοδυναμική σε λίγο.  ::  




> Αν αξίζει γιατί να μην γυρίσουμε σε native linux πάλι


+++
Άντε, να χαρεί κι ο acoul.  :: 




> tcp/udp ?
> 
> turbo ?


Το λέει στον τίτλο, non-turbo.

----------


## mojiro

ναι αλλά έχει κάνει δοκιμές σε διάφορα μέσα στην ενότητα αυτή

----------


## Acinonyx

Η συμπίεση είναι LZ ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ77 ). Σαφώς και αν τα δεδομένα είναι ήδη συμπιεσμένα δε θα υπάρχουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Τα πακέτα αυτή τη φορά ήταν UDP και το ping δεν ανέβηκε πάνω από 10ms.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εν το μεταξύ τα πακέτα τα μαρκάρετε με το DSCP για το VoIP κλπ ? Αν δεν τα μαρκάρετε το WME δεν θα παίζει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η συμπίεση είναι LZ ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ77 ). Σαφώς και αν τα δεδομένα είναι ήδη συμπιεσμένα δε θα υπάρχουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Τα πακέτα αυτή τη φορά ήταν UDP και το ping δεν ανέβηκε πάνω από 10ms.


Yes but what will be???

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Η συμπίεση είναι LZ ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ77 ). Σαφώς και αν τα δεδομένα είναι ήδη συμπιεσμένα δε θα υπάρχουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Τα πακέτα αυτή τη φορά ήταν UDP και το ping δεν ανέβηκε πάνω από 10ms.
> 
> 
> Yes but what will be???


νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός να δοκιμάσεις την γλύκα του φρι

----------


## sakis

Παιδιά, σίγουρα ενεργοποιείται το compression?

Σε όσες κάρτες και αν δοκίμασα (madwifi 0.9.3.3) με την εντολή iwpriv athX compression 1, η iwpriv athX get_compression μου επιστρέφει πάντα 0, και το ίδιο βλέπω ότι είναι γενικότερο παράπονο και στις λίστες του madwifi: http://www.mail-archive.com/madwifi-tic ... 04813.html (βέβαια το post είναι πολύ παλιό)

----------


## baskin

> Παιδιά, σίγουρα ενεργοποιείται το compression?
> 
> Σε όσες κάρτες και αν δοκίμασα (madwifi 0.9.3.3) με την εντολή iwpriv athX compression 1, η iwpriv athX get_compression μου επιστρέφει πάντα 0, και το ίδιο βλέπω ότι είναι γενικότερο παράπονο και στις λίστες του madwifi: http://www.mail-archive.com/madwifi-tic ... 04813.html (βέβαια το post είναι πολύ παλιό)


Με openwrt (acinonyx builds σε x86 και official σε ixp4xx) μου ενεργοποιείται μια χαρά στις CM9. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα σε μία WLM54AG (Compex) η οποία μου επιστρέφει "interface does not accept private ioctls". Οι δοκιμές σε αυτήν έχουν γίνει με το τελευταίο build του acinonyx. Με μία CM9 που φοράει το ίδιο μηχάνημα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι στην συγκεκριμένη κάρτα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το bursting αλλά όχι τα compression και fast frames.

Από ότι ξέρω η μόνη διαφορά της είναι ότι φοράει το AR5413 Single-chip CMOS ενώ οι CM9 φοράνε το AR5004 μαζί με το AR5213 (main chip).

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καμία περισσευούμενη για να στείλω στον acinonyx να της βγάλει τα μάτια.  ::

----------


## acoul

> ...σε ixp4xx ...


να ρωτήσω ποιό συγκεκριμένα;

----------


## baskin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> ...σε ixp4xx ...
> 
> 
> να ρωτήσω ποιό συγκεκριμένα;


ADI Pronghorn Metro.

Έχω ένα αυτήν την στιγμή με 2 CM9 (η μία έχει ενεργό link) με openwrt 7.09, το οποίο φαίνεται να παίζει άψογα μέχρι στιγμής.

Ρώτα ότι θες, ρώτα... (παράφραση του λέγε ότι θες, λέγε...)

----------


## acoul

το δουλεύεις και με τις 4 miniPCI? ζεσταίνεται αρκετά; sorry για το O/T

----------


## baskin

> το δουλεύεις και με τις 4 miniPCI? ζεσταίνεται αρκετά; sorry για το O/T


Όπως είπα το δουλεύω με 2 minipci (ουσιαστικά με μία, σε λίγο θα ενεργοποιηθεί η δεύτερη - εκπέμπει αλλά δεν έχει ενεργό link). Από αρχές Δεκέμβρη που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία δεν έχει κάνει reboot. Γενικώς μου φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερό. Δεν έχω ανέβει στην ταράτσα για να το τσεκάρω από άποψη θερμοκρασίας, αλλά για να μην κολλάει μάλλον καλά τα πάει.

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να διαβάζονται θερμοκρασίες από το openwrt;

Sorry και από μένα για το O/T, αν και μας σώζει λίγο το openwrt - madwifi related. Καμία ιδέα για την WLM54AG;

----------


## acoul

> Καμία ιδέα για την WLM54AG;


δοκίμασες κάποια άλλη WLM54AG ?
δοκίμασες την προβληματική σε κάποιο άλλο miniPCI slot?
σε κάποιο άλλο SBC?

η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα υποστηρίζεται κανονικά από τους madwifi. αν είναι σε RMA ίσως να μπορούσες να την επιστρέψεις.

δοκίμασε και ένα πιο φρέσκο openwrt/kamikaze εδώ

----------


## baskin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> Καμία ιδέα για την WLM54AG;
> 
> 
> δοκίμασες κάποια άλλη WLM54AG ?
> δοκίμασες την προβληματική σε κάποιο άλλο miniPCI slot?
> σε κάποιο άλλο SBC?
> 
> ...


Το κουλό είναι ότι παίζει μια χαρά. To bursting ενεργοποιείται, αλλά το compression και τα fast frames επιστρέφουν "interface does not accept private ioctls". Κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει κανονικότατα. Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλού (είναι σε ενεργό link). Είναι μαζί με μία CM9 σε έναν τετραπλό σε x86 σύστημα με το τελευταίο acinonyx build.

Άλλη δεν έχω αυτήν την στιγμή. Μόλις αποκτήσω θα αναφέρω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## acoul

> Με openwrt (acinonyx builds σε x86 και official σε ixp4xx) μου ενεργοποιείται μια χαρά στις CM9. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα σε μία WLM54AG (Compex) η οποία μου επιστρέφει "interface does not accept private ioctls". Οι δοκιμές σε αυτήν έχουν γίνει με το τελευταίο build του acinonyx. Με μία CM9 που φοράει το ίδιο μηχάνημα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι στην συγκεκριμένη κάρτα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το bursting αλλά όχι τα compression και fast frames.


βρήκα μια WLM54AG και βγάζει και σε εμένα τα ίδια ...

----------


## baskin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> Με openwrt (acinonyx builds σε x86 και official σε ixp4xx) μου ενεργοποιείται μια χαρά στις CM9. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα σε μία WLM54AG (Compex) η οποία μου επιστρέφει "interface does not accept private ioctls". Οι δοκιμές σε αυτήν έχουν γίνει με το τελευταίο build του acinonyx. Με μία CM9 που φοράει το ίδιο μηχάνημα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι στην συγκεκριμένη κάρτα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το bursting αλλά όχι τα compression και fast frames.
> 
> 
> βρήκα μια WLM54AG και βγάζει και σε εμένα τα ίδια ...


Οπότε υπάρχει μάλλον θεματάκι. Το δοκίμασες και σε άλλες version openwrt και madwifi;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν έχει θεματάκι, απλώς δεν υποστηρίζεται απ' το hardware  ::  

Τρέξε το ath_info...
http://madwifi.org/browser/madwifi/trun ... ath_info.c

και δες τι chipάκι έχει πάνω η κάρτα σου, αν είναι 5413 και όχι 5414 δεν υποστηρίζει SuperAG (ομοίως και το 2413 κλπ)...

----------


## acoul

ωραίος ο Mick !!

----------


## baskin

> Δεν έχει θεματάκι, απλώς δεν υποστηρίζεται απ' το hardware  
> 
> Τρέξε το ath_info...
> http://madwifi.org/browser/madwifi/trun ... ath_info.c
> 
> και δες τι chipάκι έχει πάνω η κάρτα σου, αν είναι 5413 και όχι 5414 δεν υποστηρίζει SuperAG (ομοίως και το 2413 κλπ)...


Η δικιά μου έχει το 5413 (όπως ήξερα). Το θέμα είναι αν όλες οι WLM54AG φοράνε το 5413 ή παίζουν στην αγορά και με το 5414.

----------


## yorgos

bump..

----------

